# considering a new puppy and a few questions about Bonnie Palmer



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Im considering getting another fluff and have contacted a few breeders. I especially love the look of Bonnies angels and I have a few questions. To those who have gotten dogs from her I was wondering what your experience was like. Any feedback would be great! If you feel more comfortable please send me pm. Thanks so much! :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had two maltese from Bonnie and both are healthy, adorable, typical maltese personalities and great with other dogs as well. 
Bonnie is a very nice woman but very busy so she doesn't always answer email or calls right away. I tell others to keep calling. Eventually, she gets back to each one. Sometimes she has a long waiting list and sometimes not. She has beautiful pedigrees.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I spoke with Bonnie when I was searching for another baby. She was wonderful! She was so helpful and very nice. Nothing but wonderful things to say about her.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you looking for a little girl or boy?


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I want a little boy. My current malt is a 16mo boy who enjoys cuddling but needs time alone as well. He demands attention and is a bit sensitive to a few things like big dogs. I want a little boy to be like the goofy little brother, very laid back, non reactive and easy going. I was also wondering if her dogs have any problems with tearstaining. I know the few that I have seen from her have very very white faces, like cosy and casanova. I absolutely love her dogs but I am hesitant to add another dog because I want to get the right fit.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cookie is from Bonnie, he is a very sweet boy, that loves his mama and loves to play. He gets along with all the other dogs. He does have tear staining but didn't when I got him from Bonnie. I haven't figured out the cause.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

cindy6755 said:


> Cookie is from Bonnie, he is a very sweet boy, that loves his mama and loves to play. He gets along with all the other dogs. He does have tear staining but didn't when I got him from Bonnie. I haven't figured out the cause.


Oh, in that picture, Cookie looks like Rain! Anyway, Rain is a Bonnie's Angel and she has some tear staining but it is not bad at all. I think you just have to be diligent about washing their little face every day....and it is no problem~~~~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was about to say the same thing Brit just said....Bonnie is a very nice person and I think you'd enjoy talking with her. But she is a hard one to get a hold of.

She usually has more boys than girls available, so you might be in luck...when you leave e-mail and voice mail messages, maybe if you let her know you're interested in a boy it would help.

My little Ava is from Bonnie. She's beautiful, sweet and healthy! (she's the one with the red bow in my siggy picture)


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

From what I have read on this list she seems like a nice breeder and her dogs are very pretty.
Dee


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

cleex1004 said:


> I want a little boy. My current malt is a 16mo boy who enjoys cuddling but needs time alone as well. He demands attention and is a bit sensitive to a few things like big dogs. I want a little boy to be like the goofy little brother, very laid back, non reactive and easy going. I was also wondering if her dogs have any problems with tearstaining. I know the few that I have seen from her have very very white faces, like cosy and casanova. I absolutely love her dogs but I am hesitant to add another dog because I want to get the right fit.


Any malt can get tear stain depending on food, allergies, teething, etc. Cosy had a little staining awhile back for a week or so. I have no idea what caused it other than maybe I sprayed hair spray that may have floated into her eyes.
I do take care to keep her eyes free of debris and she's on a good kibble.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How is her grooming product coming along? I almost need to buy new shampoo so I was hoping her new product would be ready.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's still not out yet, but it IS coming.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the help! I've been having some trouble with louis' tearstaining. I've tried almost everything. Yogurt, eye envy, and tylan. Hes on NB duck and potato and I wash his face every night. He still has one baby tooth that hasnt come out which i think may be part of the problem. My vet is reluctant to put him under just to take out one tooth and so we've decided to wait until he needs a teeth cleaning, if he every does. I've been told to keep it clean and it shouldn't be a problem. I havent checked for closed ducts yet, but I guess I can ask when I go in for his shots. Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Both of my girls are from Bonnie. My experience with her has been very good. My girls look and behave very differently from each other, so I think you will do well to know personalities vary. My girls also look different. Dixie has a wide face with huge eyes. Lilly has a petite face, thinner snout, and smaller eyes. She is still a puppy so time will tell how close they end up resembling each other. Dixie will tear stain from time to time. I use angel glow when it comes up and that takes care of it. I haven't needed to treat her for tear staining more than a few times in her five years. Lilly hasn't much staining and I think the bit she has is from teething. She is seven months now. Both girls have wonderful personalities and are very lovable. I don't think you can go wrong with Bonnie. Just be sure to describe the personality traits you are interested in so she can help select the best fluff for you.


----------

